# New Girlfriend does not want sex



## Mattlostatsea (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, I've been seeing a girl on and off for the past 5 months, she says I have to wait another 8 weeks before we can have sex. She has said she is having an operation on her heart in 8 weeks time so after that we can have sex.

Is this right that she is making me wait? I will wait but I'm unsure of all of this to be honest, it feels like she has me on a timer.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Maybe she feels the same way about you, i.e. not so sure of your commitment. It is easier for a man (I believe) to have sex and move on, than a woman and she obviously wants to see if you are really that interested I guess.
Anyway, what do you have to lose by waiting?


----------



## Huddox (Sep 30, 2015)

Gotta stop thinking with your penis here. It would seem to me that it's not that she doesn't want to have sex but literally has to wait till after her surgery. Sex raises the heart rate. She may be at a time period when her heart can't take a high rise in it's rate. When it comes down to your penis and her health..I think it's pretty easy to tell which one wins out.


----------



## Gonecrazy (Oct 12, 2014)

Good evening Mattlostatsea,
 Mate, we have to have a man talk and you're not going to like it, but it's for your own good. You say that you have been seeing her on and off for 5 months. also you're kinda here and there, probably dating others right? I mean, that's what on and off means. She has stated that she has a medical condition and that sex is not on the table until after the procedure, and you're not happy with that.

There is not a woman alive that thinks you are NOT a selfish entitled man. Re read what you wrote, you give her on and off, and expect her to make love even know she says she had a medical condition. If sex is all you want, simply move on to a chick who's ticker is in good nicker. If you really care about her and are not just too horny to see sense, this is what you do.

Firstly, understand that whether or not she is lying about her condition. This is a perfect opportunity for her to find out whether or not you're a jerk. So you tell her that she is worth the wait. That you enjoy her company so much that you wouldn't care if you had to wait 16 weeks. That she doesn't have to worry about you cheating because she is not sexual with you because you want her and only her. Pull your d!ck for two months, and after the operation, if you have treated her well. I'm pretty sure the dividends will come flying in thick and fast. 

Good luck
Gonecrazy


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

If you're really into her and think she is long term relationship material, hang in there and see how things go after the surgery. Once she's healed, there should be no more excuses - if there are, move on. I'm assuming she's telling the truth about her heart issues - if not, then move on NOW. And once you do start having sex, if the frequency and quality aren't to your liking after a reasonable time, move on THEN.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

If I had a heart condition, was awaiting surgery, and my bf was more concerned with his d!ck than my life, he'd be an ex real fast.

Just to let you know, OP, you probably won't be getting sex in 8 weeks, either. If her surgery is in 8 weeks, she'll need recovery time before she will be cleared by her doctor to do anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

Matt, exactly how old are you? If you are over 15, you need to give this poor girl the blessing of her life and move on down the road.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

As someone who asked my husband to wait for intercourse. I can tell you he would have never had a complaint like yours.. the fact you are seeing her OFF and ON.. what does this mean exactly .. is there commitment here at all? 

Frankly if she does have sex with you. .and you're not even exclusive , showing her how much you care by taking her out, having long talks, all of it, it takes actions too.... if she was my daughter.. I'd be laying it out what all she is missing from your end.. that she is not being cared for as a man should.. 

A man has needs ...true..but there are other ways to satisfy each other during as delicate of a time as this.. if she truly is going to have surgery.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old are the two of you?

Does she have any idea of the length of her recovery after the surgery? It could be many weeks to months.

If you cannot be compassionate to someone who has heart trouble, she is not the woman for you. This one operation might not be the last problem she has.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Come on OP....

She needs heart surgery and you are worried about sex?

Is banging her with killing her?

Re-read your post then ask yourself that question. Then step back and say out loud...."not everything is about me"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

> I've been seeing a girl on and off for the past 5 months,


I wouldn't have sex with a guy who only saw me "on and off."

What are you dong when you are not seeing her? Seeing other women?


----------



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Mattlostatsea said:


> Hi, I've been seeing a girl on and off for the past 5 months, she says I have to wait another 8 weeks before we can have sex. She has said she is having an operation on her heart in 8 weeks time so after that we can have sex.
> 
> Is this right that she is making me wait? I will wait but I'm unsure of all of this to be honest, it feels like she has me on a timer.



Are you for real man???
Your gf needs an operation and all you can think of boinking her???

I know you have needs, but go pleasure yourself for some time if you really love her. She will never let you forget that she was having something serious like a heart op and all you cared about is your needs.


----------



## warshaw (Jul 31, 2015)

Mattlostatsea said:


> Hi, I've been seeing a girl on and off for the past 5 months, she says I have to wait another 8 weeks before we can have sex. She has said she is having an operation on her heart in 8 weeks time so after that we can have sex.


She's got a heart condition and you're heartless.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Well OP is a jerk who likely won't be back but I feel good about lots of other men based on the responses here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

